# Lüfter: Spannung und Stromstärke



## netheral (24. Juni 2015)

*Lüfter: Spannung und Stromstärke*

Ich habe eine Verständnisfrage, was das Regeln eines Lüfters mit einer Lüftersteuerung angeht (_Achtung, könnte was elektronisches Wissen angeht sehr peinlich sein_):

Ich möchte gerne Noiseblocker BSP PL-2 (1400 upm) drosseln.

Die Technischen Daten sagen folgendes:
Nennspannung: 12 V
Leistungsaufnahme 1,92 W
Eingangsstrom 0.16 A.

Die Zahlen lassen sich ja einfach folgendermaßen rechnerisch darstellen: Watt = Volt * Ampere <=> 1,92 W = 12 V * 0,16 A

Jetzt möchte ich jedoch drosseln. Gedrosselt werden soll auf 4 bzw. 5 Volt per Aquaero 5 LT:

*Szenario 1: *Bleibt jetzt was die Stomstärke betrifft alles beim Alten? Also quasi als Beispiel 5 V * 0,16 A =  0,8 W?
*Szenario 2: *Oder bleibt die Wattzahl identisch? 1,92 W = 5 V * x A <=> 1,92 W / 5 V = 0,384 A?
Szenario 3 gäbe es ja nicht, da ich ja die Spannung de facto reduziere, damit bleiben 12 bzw. 5 (oder eben 4, was ich nicht separat berechnet habe) Volt jeweils Konstante.

Ich frage das, weil ja ein Kanal des Aquero 5 (mit Luftkühler drauf denke ich nicht, dass sich das groß nach oben ändert) 1,65 A packt.
Szenario 1 würde auch gedrosselt 10 Lüfter zulassen. Wobei ich niemals ernsthaft 10 Lüfter an einen Kanal bappen würde. Hielte das eine Litze mit z.B. 0,25 mm² (verwende ich für Lüfterkabel beim Selbstcrimpen) überhaupt aus?
Szenario 2 würde nur auf 12 V 10 Lüfter zulassen, gedrosselt dann aber nur noch 4 Lüfter.
Da ich nicht weiss, wie sich die ganze Sache verhält, frage ich nach, bevor ich am Ende das Aquaero überlaste und es bei meinem Glück damit direkt anzünde. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## goomStar (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lüfter: Spannung und Stromstärke*

Kurzfassung: WATT ist Dein Ergebnis, das Endprodukt. Beim Lüfter auch relativ gut sichtbar, nämlich in der Umdrehungszahl. Steuern ließe sich das ganze über die beiden Faktoren Spannung & Stromstärke.
Jede Lüftersteuerung regelt mehr oder weniger simpel die Spannung runter. Dein Szenario 1 beschreibt was passiert. Weniger Watt, weniger Umdrehungen sind das Ergebnis.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lüfter: Spannung und Stromstärke*

Mit einer niedrigeren Spannung sollte eigentlich auch der Strom geringer werden. Im Grunde werden also alle drei Werte fallen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lüfter: Spannung und Stromstärke*



netheral schrieb:


> *Szenario 1: *Bleibt jetzt was die Stomstärke betrifft alles beim Alten? Also quasi als Beispiel 5 V * 0,16 A =  0,8 W?
> *Szenario 2: *Oder bleibt die Wattzahl identisch? 1,92 W = 5 V * x A <=> 1,92 W / 5 V = 0,384 A?



Weder noch, da die Zusammenhänge nicht linear sind (e-Motoren haben Kennlinien bei welcher Spannung sie wie schnell laufen bzw. welches Drehmoment sie abgeben und was sie dabei verbrauchen usw., Beispiel: http://www.mat-con.net/produkt-bilder/kennlinien/my7712gz_180W_12V_KL+faname.jpg).

Prinzipiell sinkt aber die Leistung (und die Stromstärke) eines Lüfters natürlich wenn du die Spannung senkst, nur eben nicht linear (irgendwann bleibt das Ding ja auch stehen obwohl die Spannung noch lange nicht Null ist...).


----------



## netheral (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lüfter: Spannung und Stromstärke*

Okay, also doch etwas komplexer als ich es mir da gerade laienhaft zusammengereimt habe. Also brauche ich keinen Anstieg der Stromstärke zu befürchten, wenn ich Euch richtig verstanden habe.

Vielleicht lieber in Kurzfassung: Ich kann durchaus 5 Lüfter an so einen Kanal knallen ohne dass mir das Teil abfackelt? 
Und falls die Frage noch erlaubt ist: Reichen 0,25 mm² für diese 5 Lüfter, wenn ich erst kurz vor ihnen splitten möchte oder sollte da was Dickeres her? Wobei es dann halt schwer würde, es in die entsprechenden Terminals zu crimpen, aber notfalls ginge ja auch Löten. Für Lüfter wird ja sonst immer 0,14 mm² empfohlen, was ja noch deutlich dünner ist und sicherlich noch Sicherheitsreserven hat. 

Ich habe früher meine Laing über ein PowerAmp versorgt und damals einfach 2x 0,25 in das entsprechende "Lüfter-Terminal" gecrimpt. Hat bis zum Ende hin super gehalten, hat sich auch nichts erwärmt und die Laing lief auf ca. 8,5 Volt stabil. Und die zieht ja deutlich mehr, als 5 Lüfter, denke ich.

Ich frage lieber nochmal nach, egal wie dumm die Fragen sind, bevor ich mir da irgendwie verhaue und als Ergebnis irgendwas abraucht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lüfter: Spannung und Stromstärke*



netheral schrieb:


> Vielleicht lieber in Kurzfassung: Ich kann durchaus 5 Lüfter an so einen Kanal knallen ohne dass mir das Teil abfackelt?



Ja.



netheral schrieb:


> Reichen 0,25 mm² für diese 5  Lüfter



Ja, locker. Durch ein 0,25 mm^2 darfste theoretisch 3,9 A durchballern, also mindestens 20 dieser Lüfter. 
Selbst wenn man die sehr konservative maximale dauerhafte Arbeitsstromdichte nach VDE nimmt (3,6 A pro mm^2) biste immer noch bei fast einem Ampere Stromfluss was erlaubt ist - immer noch mehr als 5 Lüfter.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lüfter: Spannung und Stromstärke*

5 Lüfter sind kein Problem.


----------



## netheral (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lüfter: Spannung und Stromstärke*

Wunderbar.  Danke Euch!


----------

